# Reliable thermometer for basal temperature monitoring?



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Can anyone suggest a reliable thermometer? After 18 months of TTC without tracking cycles, we're planning to start tracking my temps. I've heard that some digital thermometers can fail to show temps reliably or can stop working.

Many thanks!


----------

